# Wheel question



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

What model year 14" wheels will fit my 98 Sentra?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

..........98-99?i dont really understand the question


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

What I meant to ask is does Nissan have more than one 4 lug 14" stock steel wheel? What year range of 14" wheels fit the 98 Sentra. For example, will a '92 and an '02 wheel fit? Are they both 4 x 100 bolt pattern with the same offset, etc.? :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

98Midnight said:


> What I meant to ask is does Nissan have more than one 4 lug 14" wheel? What year range of 14" wheels fit the 98 Sentra. For example, will a '92 and an '02 wheel fit? Are they both 4 x 100 bolt pattern with the same offset, etc.? :thumbup:


95-99 lug pattern are 4x100. You cold pick up a set of Ser rims which are 15inch. 00-now will not fit they are 4x114


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

all the stock wheels that will fit out car why do you want 14in.? its hard to find decent tires for them get some 15in. se-r wheels there nice trust me :thumbup:


----------

